# Libnodave und IBH-MPI mit VB.net



## lars12 (9 Mai 2006)

Tach 

kann mir jemand sagen warum mein Verbindungsaufbau zu dem IBH-MPI Adapter nicht funktioniert?


```
Public Function Open()
        'Schnittstelle öffnen'
        fds.rfd = libnodave.openSocket(1099, "192.168.170.49")
        fds.wfd = fds.rfd
        If fds.rfd > 0 Then
            di = New libnodave.daveInterface(fds, "IF1", 0, libnodave.daveProtoMPI_IBH, libnodave.daveSpeed187k)
            di.setTimeout(1000000)
            res = di.initAdapter
            If res = 0 Then
                dc = New libnodave.daveConnection(di, 0, 0, 2)
                res = dc.connectPLC()
            Else
                End
            End If
        End If
    End Function
```


MfG

Lars


----------



## afk (9 Mai 2006)

> di = New libnodave.daveInterface(fds, "IF1", *0*, libnodave.daveProtoMPI_IBH, libnodave.daveSpeed187k)


MPI-Adresse vom NetLink = 0



> dc = New libnodave.daveConnection(di, *0*, 0, 2)


MPI-Adresse der CPU = 0

Du solltest an den rot markierten Stellen die richtigen MPI-Adressen eintragen, ich vermute mal, dann funktioniert es.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (9 Mai 2006)

Mach deine "Funktion" dann am Besten noch zum Sub, denn eine Funktion hat auch immer einen Rückgabewert und ein Sub eben nicht.


----------



## afk (9 Mai 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Mach deine "Funktion" dann am Besten noch zum Sub, denn eine Funktion hat auch immer einen Rückgabewert und ein Sub eben nicht.


Ich würde es eher bei der Funktion belassen, und *res* als Rückgabewert verwenden, dann liefert die Funktion eine Info, ob der Verbindungsaufbau geklappt hat. Muß dann aber noch ein wenig ausgefeilt werden...


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (9 Mai 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es eher bei der Funktion belassen, und *res* als Rückgabewert verwenden, dann liefert die Funktion eine Info, ob der Verbindungsaufbau geklappt hat. Muß dann aber noch ein wenig ausgefeilt werden...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Das hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## lars12 (9 Mai 2006)

Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!


Ich werd das mal Testen...


----------

